# Pics From Tonight!



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Finn









We were ALL tired!









Mommy, millet is YUMMY









Ace, a fluffy marshmallow!









I gots a big tail!









I rip your earing out!









The removal









I gots it again!









Finn, go away! LOL









Holy Cuteness


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

awww they are all so beautiful!!!! The baby is so precious!!!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Finn and Ace are gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous And little baby is ADORABLE! These pics made me laugh They love them earrings dont they? I cant have Cupid on my shoulder without the fear that my ear will be bitten off at any moment....just when I calm down and think hes not gonna go for them earrings he goes for them


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Dairy May- Thanks!!!! 
Sarah- Thanks, and yea, earing OBSESSION! Its only Finn that bothers them, suprised, no. Hes a bratt


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

haha Aero doesnt care about them but Cupid always goes after them because well...hes a brat too

p.s Ace really does look like a fluffy marshmallow


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

He gets annoyed because I'm always trying to squish him with my cheek when hes on me


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

You might have the most beautiful tiels I have ever seen


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Aww, thanks! Yours are stunning! I LOVE white faces!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha all my birds like my earings... its not fun.

theyre all so cute! and i agree ace looks like a marshmallow


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

yep. very squishable. baby is too cute!


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Gorgeous birds! 

I stopped wearing earrings a few months after the tiels came along haha Dexter got to be quite the expert at taking sleeper rings out and throwing them around - I lost many pairs and gave up


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are so cute  lol I have one of the babies chomping on my ear without any in lol


----------

